# برنامج للمصطلحاتMcGraw Hill Dictionary of Engineering



## noble (14 أبريل 2007)

قاموس ممتاز للمصطلحات الهندسية وتعريفها بالانجليزي​





Dictionatry Of Engineering | File Size : 2.84 MB


All Engineers Must Have This Dictionary!


Features Of Dictionary:


• Has been extensively revised, with 9000 entries encompassing the language of engineering 

• Includes synonyms, acronyms, and abbreviations 

• Provides pronunciations for all terms 
• Covers such topics as building construction, chemical engineering, civil engineering, control systems, design engineering, engineering acoustics, industrial engineering, information technology and computing, mechanical engineering, systems engineering, telecommunications, and thermodynamics 
• Includes an appendix containing tables of useful data and information 




=====================​



اما تضغط عليه هتطلعك صفحة تختار في الجدول Download هتفتح صفحة تانية تستني 45 ثانية وتدخل الباسورد اللي هتطلعلك في المربع و اضغط علي كلمة Download this files وهينزل معاك ان شاء الله ومتستخدمش برامج تحميل حمل بالاكسبلورر


أضغط هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا للتحميل


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (19 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي noble


----------



## islam88 (21 أبريل 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## noble (27 أبريل 2007)

العفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا
نامل الأستفـــــــــــــــــــــــادة للجميع​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 فبراير 2010)

للرفع..........................


----------



## فاتح روما (18 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااا*


----------

